# Brake replacement on a 230 MF



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

I recently replaced the o-rings on the injector pump of my neighbors 230 MF. I noticed he didn't have any brakes, so I jacked the tractor up and adjusted them out. They adjusted out enough that they would lock the wheels while in the air. But on the ground they still didn't work. You could stand up on them and still not get the wheels to lock up. I figure there is oil on the brakes but I have never delved into something like this. Can anyone tell me how to do this job and is it something that a backyard, somewhat of a mechanic, can do or are there special tools required?


----------

